# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik vind mezelf te dik

## Zwemmertje

Hoi allemaal,
Ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar en zit de laatste tijd niet zo lekker in mijn vel. Zoals iedereen vind ook ik mezelf veel te dik :Frown:  
Ik probeer zo min mogelijk te eten op een dag...als ik honger heb neem ik wat fruit, maar 's avonds eet ik wel gewoon, maar na het avondeten heb ik een bol gevoel, dus probeer ik altijd mijn vinger in mijn keel te stoppen (jah ik weet dat het slecht is) maar het lukt me nooit(er komt nooit wat uit :Embarrassment:  ) wie weet hoe het makkelijker gaat (beetje rare vraag)

Alvast bedankt!!
Zwemmertje

----------


## Wendy

Hai Zwemmertje,

Ik ben eigenlijk blij voor je dat het je niet lukt om te kotsen. Je wordt er alleen maar ziek van en het doet je humeur ook niet goed. Je hebt namenlijk nergens meer de kracht voor. Eten is een belangrijke bron om te kunnen bestaan. Dan wel gezonde voeding. Fruit is inderdaad goed om te eten. Het is logisch dat je een bol gevoel hebt na het avondeten, omdat je de rest van de dag weinig eet. Je maag wordt dan kleiner en je voelt jezelf snel vol zitten. Probeer alsjeblieft niet meer te kotsen en probeer je je met kleding mooier te maken, zodat je lekkerder in je vel zit. Misschien kun je ook achterhalen waarom je je echt rot voelt. Want als je 14 bent is het normaal om onzeker te zijn, maar je mist zoveel leuke dingen als je zo met je figuur bezig bent.

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan. Veel sterkte.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Wendy

Hai Zwemmertje,

Hoe gaat het nu met je?

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

